# Installing a new fork - do I need to grease the steerer tube or the inside of the...



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

head tube? Or is this overkill and will only cause problems by collecting grime? While I'm at it, I'm gonna clean the headset bearings and re-lube them. Now the real question is do thew bearings require a special lube? I've noticed many headsets have a thick grease applied. I was wondering if I can just use something like Tri-Flow lube, the type you use for chain or other general purpose stuff.

If not, I have auto chassis grease (Castro brand, I think) that's really thick. It's blue and design for high heat and "repels" water and dirt. Don't think I'd use it on the bearings but how about on the steerer tube?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

You can lightly grease the steerer, and use grease on the headset bearings, not triflow. Your auto grease should work fine on the steerer and bearings.


----------



## luckynumber9 (Mar 7, 2009)

wrong word, on the bearings


----------



## luckynumber9 (Mar 7, 2009)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> not triflow.


curious why not? i've had triflow in my headtube for a while now and when I last had them apart they looked good and slippery.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

luckynumber9 said:


> curious why not? i've had triflow in my headtube for a while now and when I last had them apart they looked good and slippery.


In your headtube or on your headset bearings?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

luckynumber9 said:


> wrong word, on the bearings


You_ can_ use a lube like triflow on the bearings but it isn't as good as using grease, will mean less protection from contaminants and more frequent service...


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

Djork,

Bottom line, if you have to ask then just pay your LBS to do it for you. Just DON'T put grease on your steertube!


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

It's a Surly 1x1 and I had the shop cut it, install starnut, and press a race on it. Since the steerer tube is also metal, I decided to just give it a WD-40 rub with a towel (but I left the top portion where the spacers and stem rest. It was just a light rub and I didn't drench the tube with WD-40. I did apply auto chassis grease to the lower bearings. Not the best grease, as it's way sticky, but I figure it'll do.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

stylie said:


> Djork,
> 
> Bottom line, if you have to ask then just pay your LBS to do it for you. Just DON'T put grease on your steertube!


Really? Why don't you explain that for the class, stylie?


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

I never grease my steerer tube it's just another place for dust to stick too and grind away at.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

}SkOrPn--7 said:


> I never grease my steerer tube it's just another place for dust to stick too and grind away at.


Do ya think it just might help depending on what material your steerer is made of? While it may not be necessary, it doesn't hurt on the other hand....


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Do ya think it just might help depending on what material your steerer is made of? While it may not be necessary, it doesn't hurt on the other hand....


My steerer tube is alloy and while I run sealed headsets both bearing and cups in my opinion there is no need to grease the steerer tube and serves no purpose as the steerer tube doesn't move. The upper/lower tapered ring is what locks the tube to the bearing and only the bearings are doing any movement. I guess if needed a small smear around the tube only where the bearing touches is needed but again I see no point. Still this is just my opinion and suits me no harm can come of it if you choose to grease the steerer tube. I will add that if it's a metal steerer tube I would be using a teflon/silicone spray on it to prevent rust not grease but only because teflon/silicone doesn't attract dust but again that is just the way I would do it.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

}SkOrPn--7 said:


> My steerer tube is alloy and while I run sealed headsets both bearing and cups in my opinion there is no need to grease the steerer tube and serves no purpose as the steerer tube doesn't move. The upper/lower tapered ring is what locks the tube to the bearing and only the bearings are doing any movement. I guess if needed a small smear around the tube only where the bearing touches is needed but again I see no point. Still this is just my opinion and suits me no harm can come of it if you choose to grease the steerer tube. I will add that if it's a metal steerer tube I would be using a teflon/silicone spray on it to prevent rust not grease but only because teflon/silicone doesn't attract dust but again that is just the way I would do it.


Just about any metal on your bike is an alloy, just what do you mean by that? Your steerer doesn't move? Now you say that greasing doesn't matter? WTF are you talking about? What is "metal"?


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Just about any metal on your bike is an alloy, just what do you mean by that? Your steerer doesn't move? Now you say that greasing doesn't matter? WTF are you talking about? What is "metal"?


Alloy steerer tube won't rust where as a steal steerer tube might rust hence some form of precaution needs to be taken to prevent it from rusting but an alloy one I see no need to grease. That's correct my steerer tube doesn't move it's the bearings rotating in the race that moves and needs lube not the steerer tube. Lubing the steerer tube from my experience just collects all the gremlins. Metal is what I call steal the stuff that rusts.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

}SkOrPn--7 said:


> Alloy steerer tube won't rust where as a steal steerer tube might rust hence some form of precaution needs to be taken to prevent it from rusting but an alloy one I see no need to grease. That's correct my steerer tube doesn't move it's the bearings rotating in the race that moves and needs lube not the steerer tube. Lubing the steerer tube from my experience just collects all the gremlins. Metal is what I call steal the stuff that rusts.


You really should have paid attention in school more. It's steel, not steal (or is that how you got your bike?), and some steerers are still steel alloy. Rust isn't the only type of corrosion or galling that grease might help prevent. Your steerer does indeed move or you've got one strange bike. Just how much experience do you have...it's certainly not in using the English language  Too bad you've collected gremlins on your steerer in the past, though...


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> You really should have paid attention in school more. It's steel, not steal


I should have paid more attention glad you caught that but the original OP asked if grease was required on a steerer tube I just gave my opinion and reasons for my decisions nothing more nothing less as I'm sure you have your reasons and methods.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

.. i can possibly understand greasing the lower race, and maybe a bit around the upper ring.. but overall it sounds like you guys are getting pretty worked up over nothing. 

mines not greased. its also not corroded at all, and disassembles easily. i have a tiny smear of grease on the lower race, but thats it. if you're doing an annual fork service like you should be, i cant see how it would be really necessary to apply grease to the steer tube at all.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Just going back to greasing the bearings. I used auto chassis grease (thick and sticky) on the lower bearings and then dabbed each bearing with Tri-Flow Teflon oil for a lower or more fluid viscosity to seep all around the bearings. Then I oiled the race with Tri-Flow. I've heard that mixing different oil/grease is bad. Any thoughts? Should I re-grease my bearings again for a more uniformed lubrication? Or should I leave it as it is?


----------



## CRogge (Nov 24, 2005)

djork said:


> If not, I have auto chassis grease (*Castro* brand, I think) that's really thick.


I don't think it is a good idea to mix different lubes, especially with that communist chassis grease you have there. See, it is probably designed to give equal amounts of grease to all surfaces of each bearing, regardless of grade. If you go mixing some capitalist, teflon-based oil in there, it is going to get in between some bearing's supply of even, adequate lube for all. This scenario will result in unrest among the races, and is probably the cause of some Kings' removal before their 10-year term is up.

Oh, if a magnet sticks to your steer tube (it's steel) and you ride in Portland or commute in the winter in Madison and want to prevent rust, mask off the clamping portion of the the steer tube and everything from the crown race down and give it a light coat of paint on the outside and Frame Saver on the inside.

If a magnet doesn't stick to your steer tube (it's aluminum): fahgettaboudit.


----------



## noodletips (Dec 8, 2008)

I see no harm in greasing the steering tube. On the other hand, the only reason I can see to do it is to stop it from creaking, if that occurs. Anti-sieze compound is likely superior for that.

Correct me if I'm wrong.

jeff


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Really? Why don't you explain that for the class, stylie?


Over my years of working in shops which comes close to 20 years, I have never heard of or seen anyone grease the steer tube. Why would anyone want to grease a part of a component that connects to a part (the stem) held by friction/compression? Grease the bearings, sure! Grease the headtube prior to installing a headset, sure! Grease the pich bolts, sure! But why grease a steer tube that connects to the stem? I don't get it, never done it and won't ever do it. What purpose would it solve, reduce the chance of rust on an aluminum part?

But I am sure you can clear the whole thing up for me in under 6 words, right?


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

noodletips said:


> I see no harm in greasing the steering tube. On the other hand, the only reason I can see to do it is to stop it from creaking, if that occurs. Anti-sieze compound is likely superior for that.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> jeff


Jeff, just correcting you on the creaking part. If your ST is creaking, than most likely it is something beyond what grease will fix. If the ST is creaking then there is a good chance that the issue is where the crown meets the ST or where the ST connects to the stem.

Is this opinion OK with you, bikingfoolforlife?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

stylie said:


> Over my years of working in shops which comes close to 20 years, I have never heard of or seen anyone grease the steer tube. Why would anyone want to grease a part of a component that connects to a part (the stem) held by friction/compression? Grease the bearings, sure! Grease the headtube prior to installing a headset, sure! Grease the pich bolts, sure! But why grease a steer tube that connects to the stem? I don't get it, never done it and won't ever do it. What purpose would it solve, reduce the chance of rust on an aluminum part?
> 
> But I am sure you can clear the whole thing up for me in under 6 words, right?


In 20 years of experience you never had a steel steerer? Surely in 20 years experience you must have worked with threaded steerers as well as threadless types? Granted, greasing was more important with threaded steerers and their stems. You'll also find differing opinions on the subject of greasing steerers, no doubt, kinda like the old should you grease a square taper or not debates. You never greased a seatpost (held in place by friction/compression)? It's fairly traditional to grease the steerer in any case, and there's no harm in doing so (except maybe with a carbon steerer). I've known some awesome mechanics who grease just about everything, and some who don't, YMMV.

You didn't know what fork the OP had or whether it had an aluminum or steel steerer (and turns out it is steel) when you made your first post, so I was just wondering why you were so adamant in your post....sorry that was more than 6 words, though.


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> You didn't know what fork the OP had or whether it had an aluminum or steel steerer (and turns out it is steel) when you made your first post, so I was just wondering why you were so adamant in your post....sorry that was more than 6 words, though.


In his first post he doesn't state that his ST is steel, does he? Nope! And furthermore, his 1st post is what I was responding to!

What is your problem anyway? You are attacking everyone on this post who has a different opinion then yours and you are being unnecessarily demeaning!


----------



## noodletips (Dec 8, 2008)

stylie said:


> Jeff, just correcting you on the creaking part. If your ST is creaking, than most likely it is something beyond what grease will fix. If the ST is creaking then there is a good chance that the issue is where the crown meets the ST or where the ST connects to the stem.


I haven't had to grease a ST yet, but have a threaded-headset bike that I put an adapter on so I can use the newer style stems. That situation created a creaking noise that a bit of anti-seize on the adapter eliminated. That post adapter is physically similar to a ST (The stem clamps to it), so I brought up the idea as a response to the comment that one should _never_ grease a ST.

I think I'll skip this thread from now on...:madman:

jeff


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

stylie said:


> In his first post he doesn't state that his ST is steel, does he? Nope! And furthermore, his 1st post is what I was responding to!
> 
> What is your problem anyway? You are attacking everyone on this post who has a different opinion then yours and you are being unnecessarily demeaning!


So you don't recommend greasing steel steerers either?

What's your problem? A bit sensitive to any criticism or other opinions?


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> So you don't recommend greasing steel steerers either?


No I don't! There is no point in it. It will start to oxidize regardless.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I grease the area the crown race seats on to help ease installation and removal. 

I grease the lower race and the lip where it engages in the bearings. 

I grease the bearings, and add grease to the surface of the seals to improve water resistance.

I grease the part of the steertube where the top cap goes, as well as lightly where the compression ring goes.

So I grease the steertube, but only in specific locations and I don't use lots of excess.


----------



## 85krash (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm new to this. but I got a DH bike and for some reason there is grease coming out of the steerer tube. Any suggestions?


----------



## bassman1441 (Apr 13, 2011)

Talk about resurecting the dead...

On a serious note, it doesn't really sound like would cause any problems other than collecting dirt which can lead to faster wear. I'd say just wipe it off so it doesnt collect junk.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I grease my steerer tube inside and out, I grease the bearings liberally, I grease the races, I grease the stem, I grease the bolts. And after like 4 years of daily use, and storage in the rain like 70% of the days I only had a little very shallow spot of rust around the opening in the stem, where the cut is. Thats quite good considering the enviromental factors.


----------



## BacDoc (May 31, 2011)

Get'er warmed up first and you won't need no grease!


----------

